

Ask HN: Question to ask to white label solution provider - kevivforever

Can anyone please list important question which a guy should ask to white label solution provider? Any particular thing to keep in mind while discussing things with them?
======
iamwithnail
It's hard to say more without knowing what you're buying a white label of,
but: Licensing/volume fees Support structures - what are they responsible for?
Documentation - what have they got? System specification - details! Hosting -
are they providing it, or are you installing it yourself! Whois responsible
for the rebranding and design?

That's some of the stuff that bit us when we were white labelling a crowd
funding platform.m

~~~
kevivforever
Thanks!! Its for photobook creator web app

Please let me know if you can help in this or know someone who can. We are
still looking into it.

